# 2nd attempt at HDR



## bs0604 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 10, 2011)

Not bad but you're missing half the house... not sure that is a desired approach.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 10, 2011)

In both your images that you put up, You are shooting scenes that are not high in dynamic range to begin with. If a scene doesn't call for it, you are better off not using it. It does little and can sometimes even result in a worse image than shot regularly.

I can't tell on this image but the other image you shot at f/4.9 I think it was. For shooting landscapes or houses try shooting at f/8 or higher for a more deep DOF and I think you shot like 10AM not the greatest time for great light. Shoot at Golden Hours

There's not bad about the images, but there is nothing exciting either


----------



## SlickSalmon (Dec 11, 2011)

This scene was apparently high enough in dynamic range for HDR, because the luminosity histogram is off the scale on both ends.  Although not the world's most interesting subject, I think it was processed very well.  All the detail in the bushes has been revealed, the contrast is correct, and it's not over-saturated.  Given what he had to work with, the OP was successful.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 11, 2011)

The HDR processing is well done but the composition is no good.


----------

